
Primary care-led weight management for remission of type 2 diabetes (abstract) - troydavis
http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(17)33102-1/fulltext?elsca1=tlpr
======
troydavis
> Interpretation

> Our findings show that, at 12 months, almost half of participants achieved
> remission to a non-diabetic state and off antidiabetic drugs. Remission of
> type 2 diabetes is a practical target for primary care.

